# NREMT Recertification Exam Online



## GaEMT (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok  Who has taken the online recert exam through NREMT versus the 48 hour refresher?   How was the questioning?   Are the questions the same as they are on the registry exam?   Is there a fixed number or is it the variable number of questions thing again?   Thanks for your help


----------



## ivanh3 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am in the same boat. I will be doing the CBT this go around. It is very hard here in the Atlanta area to find CEUs/refresher courses. Last go I took the refresher. I still might. I am also looking for a good medic study guide in book form. Many of the suggestions here seem to be for EMT-B guides.


----------



## mississippimedic (Feb 12, 2010)

GaEMT said:


> Ok  Who has taken the online recert exam through NREMT versus the 48 hour refresher?   How was the questioning?   Are the questions the same as they are on the registry exam?   Is there a fixed number or is it the variable number of questions thing again?   Thanks for your help



I did the cbt recert last time, as far as I know it is pretty much the same as when testing for your initial cert. The questions seem to be the same as the ones on the old paper test. There is no fixed number of questions, when I finished mine the proctor aked how many questions I had, I told her 70-71 she said that I did really good or really bad with only being asked so few questions, so if you do go with the cbt and finish with a low number like me don't worry too much about it.  I was very anxious until I got my results.


----------



## phildo (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm in the same boat at in 2008.  Not enough CE's.  The test wasn't hard, and if I can take it 5 hours hours after my son was airlifted, unconscious and probably going to die, I think I'll pass it again.  Remember, you have to have ACLS and CPR cards to send in with your form, AND signatures from your medical director and clinical supv. attesting to your competency, along with another fee.  The 110 dollars was only for the test. BTW, I need ACLS before the end of March.  Know anyplace?


----------

